# Lost dog



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

I know that chances are slim, but I figured I'd try posting it here anyway.
I lost my male beagle Twig yesterday at Sharonville State Game area near Grass Lake. He has an orange collar with my name and phone # on it and a red e-collar. He never opened up chasing anything at the end of the hunt. We were in an open woodlot that had vast open fields on three sides. My Dad was on on the other side and never saw him. We looked for him until 12:30 last night. I'm heading back out this morning to post some flyers and look again.

If anyone comes finds him, please send me a message on here or call the number on the tag. Thanks.


----------



## Demo410 (Nov 16, 2012)

An old timer once told me to leave your coat on the ground where you last saw him. If the dogs in the area he will recognize your scent and he might stay by your coat. Good luck, I hope you find him.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Leave your coat. It works. Had to do it to mine a couple of times when she was younger.. not near the road

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

I lost a beagle once and was lucky enough to get her back. I wish you all the luck in finding her.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help and support fellas. We went back and scoured the area and drove around to roads. He ended up crossing the road in front of us right back to where we had been parked. I had left a coat and some food, but the food hadn't been eaten. So he must have just found his way back there, but I'm definitely a believer in leaving the coat and focusing the search where you parked. The dogs always seem to head back there. I'll be getting a tracking system for the future though.

Thanks again.


----------



## Demo410 (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad you got him back!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Good news.


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

Wonderful news!


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

Glad you found him, the peace of mind the tracking system will provide is well worth the cost. If you buy a Garmin it also puts a new perspective to the hunt with all the info it will provide.


----------

